# Do pickles count as a vegetable serving?



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Dd1, who is quite the picky eater, has decided she likes dill pickles. They don't have any crap in them, but do they count as a vegetable, and if so, how much would be a serving? They are about 2 inches long.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

I guess if you count a cucumber as a serving of veggies, then a pickle would count as well.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

cucumbers are fruit. like tomatoes







:

no, i wouldn't count a pickle as a fruit serving.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Damn, that's what I thought! If she wasn't so picky I wouldn't care.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:



cucumbers are fruit. like tomatoes

no, i wouldn't count a pickle as a fruit serving.
Why not? Ultimately, yes, they are high in sodium, but if you are controlling for that in other dietary choices, I don't see why one wouldn't count the pickle as a fruit/veggie. If only to make one feel better about one's self until dc's tastes changes in favor of more nutritious/sound choices.

I'd count it as a 1/2 serving.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

If you're eating lactofermented pickles, they not only count, they are higher in bioavailable nutrients (especially vitamin C) than cukes. They also contain probiotics (lactobacteria) and enzymes which will help her digest other foods.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I'd most definately count it, though like a PP said, I'd watch her sodium intake otherwise.


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

I always checked it off as a green vegetable on my Brewer diet pink sheets during Bradley classes.







:

I think it's a pretty healthy snack, apart from the sodium, especially if you get a natural/homemade variety. If you're watching sodium elsewhere, it's a good trade-off. Much better than chips, IMO.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL, no way. Cucumbers are a fruit, with little nutritional value, except for lots of water and a bit of fiber.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

From http://www.bubbies.com/prod_pure_kosher_dills.shtml

Quote:

1/8 cup of pickles counts as one of the five daily servings of fruits and vegetables the USDA recommends.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

wow, only 1/8 of a cup???? thats not very much pickle, lol


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Well I like some of your responses better!!! Thanks for that link.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf*
LOL, no way. Cucumbers are a fruit, with little nutritional value, except for lots of water and a bit of fiber.









:

when i was a kid ketchup counted as a veggie serving, doesn't mean it was good for us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerthElde*
From http://www.bubbies.com/prod_pure_kosher_dills.shtml

"All facts and statistics were provided by Pickle Packers International, Inc. " always read the fine print


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

Let's face it, some fruits and veggies are more nutrient packed than others, but they're all better than processed snack foods! The sodium is really the only bad thing about pickles, as many people have already mentioned. I wouldn't rely on pickles to meet your dd's daily intake of fruits and veggies, but if she'll accept a pickle in lieu of a cracker, I think it's fine in moderation.

My only caveat would be that if you or dh come from a family with a history of salt sensitivity, then you might want to be very careful with very salty foods. You don't want her to develop a taste for it, kwim? I watch this with my kids. DH has several family members with high blood pressure problems exacerbated by salt.


----------

